# CAMARA book for Power exam prep



## t5rrr (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm starting to gather materials to prepare for the October EE Power PE test.

I curious about "The Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EERM8), 8th Edition by John A. Camara"

It still shows all three concentrations even though the exam has been split to specific areas, is this book overkill (in price and content) for the new exam format?


----------



## CLTEE49 (Jan 13, 2010)

t5rrr said:


> I'm starting to gather materials to prepare for the October EE Power PE test.
> I curious about "The Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EERM8), 8th Edition by John A. Camara"
> 
> It still shows all three concentrations even though the exam has been split to specific areas, is this book overkill (in price and content) for the new exam format?



I think its a good book to have. It does cover a broad bit of subject matter, but I have found the exam has a broad range as well. Topics like transient response (capacitor discharge) could very well be on the exam.

My biggest complaint with the book is that it is cheaply made. The pages easily fall out.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

t5rrr said:


> I'm starting to gather materials to prepare for the October EE Power PE test.
> I curious about "The Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EERM8), 8th Edition by John A. Camara"
> 
> It still shows all three concentrations even though the exam has been split to specific areas, is this book overkill (in price and content) for the new exam format?


Well, I took the PE - Power Module and I passed (in Minnesota). However, if I have to do it all over again, I'll probably make sure that I study all branches of the Power Engineering, to avoid surprises. All what I can say is if you are taking the power module, make sure you cover the following power engineering topics.

1)	Power System Analysis and Faults

2)	Machines

3)	Power Electronics

4)	High Voltage Engineering

5)	Power System Protection

6)	Lighting

7)	Economics (the past exam didn’t have a single economics problem which was considered weird)

8)	Other topics that need experience like demand power, meters,….etc

9)	NEC Code.

Touch base with all nine topics, make summary sheets (1 or 2 pages/topic) to make sure that you know what this topic talks about. Write equations and maybe explanations...if you can't/don't find books covering some topics...Look on the internet, Wikipedia can be a good friend.

The Camara book is good, it has alot of sample problems with new ideas..However, some problems are really very detailed. The reference manual is really good, but those summary sheets might come in handy in some topics not covered properly in the Camara Reference Manual.


----------



## t5rrr (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 21, 2010)

The lighting section of EERM sucks! I'd suggest seeking out another resource to use...a recommendation would be EERM 5th Edition by Raymond Yarbrough. Although its by a different author and its an earlier edition, I feel it covers the topics more likely to be seen on the actual exam. BTW some sections of the Camara edition is based on the Yarbrough edition. Hope this helps.


----------

